

Kevin Rose shutters Oink - voidfiles
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/03/14/kevin-roses-milk-shutters-its-first-app-oink-after-just-over-3-months/

======
thurn
This doesn't exactly help their credibility with me as a user. Why should I
invest time in their next "experiment" if they're just going to give up a few
months after launch?

~~~
k-mcgrady
Milk always made it pretty clear that anything that didn't gain traction would
get killed. They are going to launch 2-3 products a year and kill anything
that doesn't get good uptake.

~~~
herval
Doesn't really answer the question... Following the good old logic, we should
all stay away from Milk's products until any of them "gains traction".

------
latchkey
I interviewed for a developer position with Kevin and he told me that Oink was
an experiment long before it launched. I didn't take the job because I
personally would rather work towards long term shipping products. He's also
clearly more of a product guy than he is a tech guy, so that makes sense. He's
got a bunch of money to last him many years to try different things. If it
doesn't stick or go big, he's now got code, developers and data to move onto
the next project. No big deal, I'm actually a bit jealous of that position as
it sounds like a lot of fun to be in his shoes. My prediction (without any
basis) is that we should expect to see another announcement from him about
some new experiment in the near future. =)

------
dkrich
Ouch. Kevin Rose had good timing with Digg, but I think this is a great lesson
that the ability to churn out idea apps with no long-term vision is a road to
nowhere.

------
phatbyte
I feel bad for Kevin Rose, I used to lookup for him as a role model in the
entrepreneurial and startup world a few years ago.

However, I think the only good thing he did recently was the Foundation
podcast, and even that seems to be dying.

~~~
AznHisoka
do you count Digg as a success?

~~~
phatbyte
I do, I just think Kevin Rose get's tired of things pretty fast

------
emehrkay
Damn, should have read "Dear Landlord" from raganwald

<http://raganwald.posterous.com/dear-landlord>

------
mvkel
"This is an interesting case. It seems like the group designed, built and
shipped a pretty slick ratings app all in a bid to gather data."

Well, that's one way to spin it.

Gotta hand it to Kevin, he knows how to handle PR.

~~~
notatoad
more like TNW is just especially useless. of course oink was a bid to gather
data, that's what all the rate-things apps are. except oink failed, nobody
used it. if it was successful at gathering data, it would still be running.

~~~
mpanzarino
Thanks, always wondered whether I was just useless or 'especially useless'.
Remember that writing an article like this means explaining things that may
not be as evident to the general public as they are to you. Thank you for
reading though, I appreciate it.

------
ryaf
With all of these companies shutting their doors, I think it would be fun to
make some sort of data graveyard. A place where you can visualize your dead
interactions.

------
ojbyrne
Random aside: the article says "just over three months." Then links to an
article from November 3, 2011. Can nobody in this industry do basic
arithmetic? I realize that four months is just over three months, but argggh.

~~~
mpanzarino
Yep, my fault. I'm crap at dates. I've updated the article.

------
jamgraham
Kevin,

Thanks for continuing the throw shit at the wall. Looking forward to what you
do next!

------
syed123
perhaps kevin rose is joining the bandwagon of SoLoMo to compete with the
likes of Highlight, <http://LetsLunch.com>, Glancee etc

